# Heeft iemand de 42mm Sea Gull 1963 reissue?



## Joeri35

Hallo daar!

Ik voel me al een tijdje bijzonder aangetrokken tot de 42mm Sea Gull 1963 reissue, maar ik zou hem graag een keer in real life zien, voordat ik een bak geld overmaak naar een webshop. Ik vroeg me dan ook af of iemand deze heeft, en ik die een keer zou mogen komen passen 

Ik werk momenteel voor een opdracht bij Philips, en zit regelmatig in Amsterdam, Drachten, Eindhoven en Roosendaal, dus ergens afspreken zou niet zo'n groot probleem moeten zijn 

Mocht iemand een winkel(keten) kennen die de 42mm Sea Gull 1963 reissue verkoopt zou dat ook helpen, maar online kom ik alleen zaken in Azie, USA en Duitsland tegen. 

groet en bij voorbaat dank,
Joeri


----------



## Bidle

Beetje zoeken en dan kom je ook Nederlandse aanbieders tegen. 
Sowieso zit er op het HF iemand met een 42mm. Zelf zou ik gaan voor het 'origineel'. De balans bij de 42mm is, wat mij betreft, zoek.

Wellicht dat één van deze hem op voorraad heeft, maar dat weet ik niet,...
Seagull 1963 Chinese Air Force - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch
Sea Gull Seagull 1963 goedkoop l

Enne wat is een topic zonder foto's,....... hier die van mij:


Seagull 1963 reissue 01.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seagull 1963 reissue 05.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb ook alleen het kleinere origineel:


----------



## T_I

Ik zou ook voor de 38 mm gaan, die vind ik ook meer in balans. (en past beter met m'n kleine pols  )

Die staat ook al een tijdje op de verlanglijst, het is een zeer leuke chrono. Iets voor de volgende verjaardag. (daarna een 24 uurs, dan een met alarm...)


----------



## Joeri35

Ik ben ook gevallen voor de 38mm, maar met mijn 2.08m en dito polsen ziet dat er niet zo mooi uit denk ik, daarom was ik blij verrast toen er een 42mm reissue kwam 

Then again, misschien moet ik het gewoon een keer proberen... Iemand een 38mm die ik en keer zou mogen passen?


----------



## Bidle

Joeri35 said:


> Ik ben ook gevallen voor de 38mm, maar met mijn 2.08m en dito polsen ziet dat er niet zo mooi uit denk ik, daarom was ik blij verrast toen er een 42mm reissue kwam
> 
> Then again, misschien moet ik het gewoon een keer proberen... Iemand een 38mm die ik en keer zou mogen passen?


Ik denk idd dat je er goed aan doet om eerst eens een 38mm te passen. Heb zelf ook horloges die na het dragen van een 45mm op echte ukkies lijken. Toch mistaat het niet en ben ik er altijd weer snel aan gewend.

Succes!


----------



## Martin_B

Joeri35 said:


> Ik ben ook gevallen voor de 38mm, maar met mijn 2.08m en dito polsen ziet dat er niet zo mooi uit denk ik, daarom was ik blij verrast toen er een 42mm reissue kwam
> 
> Then again, misschien moet ik het gewoon een keer proberen... Iemand een 38mm die ik en keer zou mogen passen?


Het is vooral een kwestie van wennen aan kleinere horloges. Ik ben van de 44 en 47mm modellen al weer helemaal terug naar de 40- exemplaren. Maar ik ben maar 1,99 en heb daarom natuurlijk geen enkel probleem met dat formaat  Hoewel, 34mm kan bij mij echt niet, helaas. 
Als je tochten door NL je een keer in Twente brengen, laat maar weten, dan kun je gerust eens komen passen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Joeri35

Martin_B said:


> Het is vooral een kwestie van wennen aan kleinere horloges. Ik ben van de 44 en 47mm modellen al weer helemaal terug naar de 40- exemplaren. Maar ik ben maar 1,99 en heb daarom natuurlijk geen enkel probleem met dat formaat  Hoewel, 34mm kan bij mij echt niet, helaas.
> Als je tochten door NL je een keer in Twente brengen, laat maar weten, dan kun je gerust eens komen passen.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Ja, daar heb je gelijk in. Ik heb een 35mm Raketa van mijn vader gekregen, die hij ruim 20jaar terug in de USSR gekocht heeft (hij had zelfs het bonnetje, gebruiksaanwijzing en doosje nog!). Die wil ik op een verdwaalde zondag nog wel eens dragen, gewoon vanwege de historie 

Is wel een stuk kleiner dan wat ik normaal draag, maar kan op zich nog wel (denk ik). 
En omdat het zonder foto niet gebeurt is (sorry voor de slechte iPhone foto): 








ps. Twente is zo'n beetje de enige regio waar ik nooit te vinden ben, maar als dat gaat veranderen hou ik je zeker op de hoogte, dank voor het aanbieden!


----------



## 104RS

Dat dilemma van eerst eens om de pols willen proberen heb ik met een Speedmaster. 
Toch maar eens werk van gaan maken binnenkort om te kijken of hij om de pols nog steeds zo fraai is als op foto's.... en wat geld opzij zetten allereerst ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Als je een keer in de buurt van Houston bent, mag je mijn Speedmaster(s) komen bekijken en ook eventjes proberen.

Grappig dat ik deze post nu lees - had ik nog geen weet van toen ik dit schreef. Ikzelf heb heel vaak naar Speedmasters gekeken, bijna de kapitale fout gemaakt om de goedkopere automaat te kopen en uiteindelijk het origineel aangeschaft. 
Het moest wel op dat moment: wij verhuisden richting Houston en waren gedwongen onze Opel Omega achter te laten. Die hebben we aan een vriendin verkocht die een grotere auto nodig had vanwege op handen zijnde gezinsuitbreiding. Verkocht deze onder Bovag koers voor een "raar" bedrag: precies genoeg om de 3570.50 te kopen. Toen de juwelier nog een beetje korting gaf, daalde de prijs van de auto eveneens.
Sindsdien heb ik nog een 3572.50 Speedmaster Professional Mitsukoshi Conversion (kortweg Panda) en een Schirra Speedmaster, ook wel FOIS, First Omega In Space genoemd, aan de collectie toegevoegd. Als ik er maar één zou kunnen hebben, dan is dat het origineel*, de 3570.50.

Inhakend op de originele vraag in deze draad: ja, wij hebben de 42mm Seagull 1963 reissue, zij het in de Panda-versie. 'n Mooi horloge, maar als je de originele uitvoering / look prefereert, zou ik toch ook de originele maat van 38mm adviseren (hebben wij ook).

Ron

* ik ben mij bewust van de discussie en de stelling dat de 3570.50 met 1861 uurwerk niet het horloge is dat op de maan is geweest. Er zijn maar weinig van deze "originele maanhorloges" en vriend en vijand zijn het er over eens dat de 3570 de directe afstammeling is.


----------



## 104RS

MHe225 said:


> Als je een keer in de buurt van Houston bent, mag je mijn Speedmaster(s) komen bekijken en ook eventjes proberen.
> 
> Grappig dat ik deze post nu lees - had ik nog geen weet van toen ik dit schreef. Ikzelf heb heel vaak naar Speedmasters gekeken, bijna de kapitale fout gemaakt om de goedkopere automaat te kopen en uiteindelijk het origineel aangeschaft.
> Het moest wel op dat moment: wij verhuisden richting Houston en waren gedwongen onze Opel Omega achter te laten. Die hebben we aan een vriendin verkocht die een grotere auto nodig had vanwege op handen zijnde gezinsuitbreiding. Verkocht deze onder Bovag koers voor een "raar" bedrag: precies genoeg om de 3570.50 te kopen. Toen de juwelier nog een beetje korting gaf, daalde de prijs van de auto eveneens.
> Sindsdien heb ik nog een 3672.50 Speedmaster Professional Mitsukoshi Conversion (kortweg Panda) en een Schirra Speedmaster, ook wel FOIS, First Omega In Space genoemd, aan de collectie toegevoegd. Als ik er maar één zou kunnen hebben, dan is dat het origineel*, de 3570.50.
> 
> Inhakend op de originele vraag in deze draad: ja, wij hebben de 42mm Seagull 1963 reissue, zij het in de Panda-versie. 'n Mooi horloge, maar als je de originele uitvoering / look prefereert, zou ik toch ook de originele maat van 38mm adviseren (hebben wij ook).
> 
> Ron
> 
> * ik ben mij bewust van de discussie en de stelling dat de 3570.50 met 1861 uurwerk niet het horloge is dat op de maan is geweest. Er zijn maar weinig van deze "originele maanhorloges" en vriend en vijand zijn het er over eens dat de 3570 de directe afstammeling is.
> 
> View attachment 1292371


Bedankt voor je reactie en aanbod, MHe225. Wederom een leuk geschreven stukje zoals we van je gewend zijn!
Helaas ligt Houston een áárdig eindje uit de buurt.... ;-)

In mijn geval zal het hoogstwaarschijnlijk toch een recentere automaat worden, mede vanwege het budget en het feit dat ik er graag eentje in goede staat wil.
Wanneer het budget het ooit toelaat komt er wellicht een 3570.50, dat is natuurlijk wel hét model om te hebben... al zal dat nog wel even duren voor die er zal komen.
Eerst maar eens eentje om passen om te kijken of er wel een klik is, met name omdat een Speedmaster voor mijn doen een vrij kostbare aankoop zal zijn wil ik zeker weten dat het is wat ik zoek!

Ik zal nu verder in dit topic ophouden over Speedies, het is niet mijn bedoeling het topic van Joeri35 verder te kapen ;-)


----------



## Joeri35

104RS said:


> Ik zal nu verder in dit topic ophouden over Speedies, het is niet mijn bedoeling het topic van Joeri35 verder te kapen ;-)


No worries 

En inderdaad, Houston in een beetje uit de buurt haha


----------



## Bidle

Joeri35 said:


> No worries
> 
> En inderdaad, Houston in een beetje uit de buurt haha


Zag net je wristshot, maar als dat 35mm is,.... dan zou, wat mij betreft, 38mm prima staan. :-!
Enfin, ben benieuwd wat het uiteindelijk gaat worden.


----------



## Martin_B

Mocht je nou helemaal geen pas-adres vinden, stuur me dan even een PM, stuur ik je mijn exemplaar op, kun je hem een tijdje proberen, en stuur je hem daarna gewoon weer terug.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dixit

> Inhakend op de originele vraag in deze draad: ja, wij hebben de 42mm Seagull 1963 reissue, zij het in de Panda-versie. 'n Mooi horloge, maar als je de originele uitvoering / look prefereert, zou ik toch ook de originele maat van 38mm adviseren (hebben wij ook).


Grappig, want als ik ze zo naast elkaar zie lijkt de re-issue er precies kwalitatief hoogwaardiger uit te zien.
Het origineel leek - ook bij poljot24.de - altijd een beetje plastiekerig. Een beetje een simpele Raketa versus een dure Poljot.
Ik prefereer 38mm, maar zou daarom juist tóch naar de re-issue gaan.
Of is dat nu precies de originele look waar je naar verwijst ?
Hoe zijn de originelen eigenlijk qua duurzaamheid ?


----------



## T_I

Dixit said:


> Grappig, want als ik ze zo naast elkaar zie lijkt de re-issue er precies kwalitatief hoogwaardiger uit te zien.


Grapig, het zijn beide reissues. De 38 mm heeft glas, voor de rest zijn het als ik goed geïnformeerd ben, identieke horloges met als enige verschil de 19/21 zuan aanduiding op de wijzerplaat. Het uurwerk is bij beide 21 juwels, maar het origineel was 19, dus heeft men dit op de wijzerplaat gezet bij de 38 mm versie om zo'n accuraat mogelijke reissue te hebben.


----------



## Joeri35

Martin_B said:


> Mocht je nou helemaal geen pas-adres vinden, stuur me dan even een PM, stuur ik je mijn exemplaar op, kun je hem een tijdje proberen, en stuur je hem daarna gewoon weer terug.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Serieus? Wow! Ik hou dit zeker in mijn achterhoofd, maar dan rij ik zeker een keer op en neer, iemand die dit aanbied wil ik een hand kunnen geven


----------



## Joeri35

Dixit said:


> Grappig, want als ik ze zo naast elkaar zie lijkt de re-issue er precies kwalitatief hoogwaardiger uit te zien.
> Het origineel leek - ook bij poljot24.de - altijd een beetje plastiekerig. Een beetje een simpele Raketa versus een dure Poljot.
> Ik prefereer 38mm, maar zou daarom juist tóch naar de re-issue gaan.
> Of is dat nu precies de originele look waar je naar verwijst ?
> Hoe zijn de originelen eigenlijk qua duurzaamheid ?


Dat plastiekerige komt ook door de acrylic (lees: plastic) domed front denk ik 

De originele zijn niet echt meer te vinden denk ik, maar over de reissue vind je wel goede dingen qua kwaliteit (uurwerk is gelijk voor de 38mm en 42mm geloof ik).

Acrylic, glas of saffier is net wat je zelf mooi vind geloof ik. Ben ik ook nog niet helemaal uit. Dat lijken kleine verschillen, maar hebben toch grote gevolgen voor hoe diep de wijzerplaat ligt, en dus de hele 'feel' van het horloge... Keuzes, keuzes, keuzes


----------



## Dixit

T_I said:


> Grapig, het zijn beide reissues. De 38 mm heeft glas, voor de rest zijn het als ik goed geïnformeerd ben, identieke horloges met als enige verschil de 19/21 zuan aanduiding op de wijzerplaat. Het uurwerk is bij beide 21 juwels, maar het origineel was 19, dus heeft men dit op de wijzerplaat gezet bij de 38 mm versie om zo'n accuraat mogelijke reissue te hebben.


Ja, ik bedoelde feitelijk de 'originele re-issue' . ;-)
De 38mm ' originele re-issue' is er immers alweer een tijdje, toch ?


----------



## Dixit

Joeri35 said:


> Dat plastiekerige komt ook door de acrylic (lees: plastic) domed front denk ik


Waarschijnlijk, maar de chronograaf-knoppen lijken ook precies fragieler te zijn ?


----------



## Bidle

Dixit said:


> Waarschijnlijk, maar de chronograaf-knoppen lijken ook precies fragieler te zijn ?


Hou het maar bij 'lijken', want ik vind er iig niks mis mee. Het horloge zit erg degelijk in elkaar en snap eigenlijk niet eens hoe ze dat voor een dergelijk bedrag gedaan hebben.


----------



## boxcutter

Ik vergeet steeds dat er een Nederlandstalig gedeelte is aan dit forum 

Ik zit zelf al een paar dagen te twijfelen over een 1963 als kerstcadeau aan mezelf, toen ik een halfjaar geleden het ding uit mijn hoofd had gezet wegens te duur en ook nog eens uitverkocht (had enkel op Seagull 1963 Chinese Air Force - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch gekeken). Denk toch dat dit 'm gaat worden, zat ook al even met een SKX007 in m'n hoofd. De hele thread in Chinese Mechanicals doorgelezen, voor mij sowieso de 38mm (maar ik heb dan ook vrouwenpolsjes!).


----------



## Bidle

boxcutter said:


> Ik vergeet steeds dat er een Nederlandstalig gedeelte is aan dit forum
> 
> Ik zit zelf al een paar dagen te twijfelen over een 1963 als kerstcadeau aan mezelf, toen ik een halfjaar geleden het ding uit mijn hoofd had gezet wegens te duur en ook nog eens uitverkocht (had enkel op Seagull 1963 Chinese Air Force - Seagull 1963 Air Force Military Watch gekeken). Denk toch dat dit 'm gaat worden, zat ook al even met een SKX007 in m'n hoofd. De hele thread in Chinese Mechanicals doorgelezen, voor mij sowieso de 38mm (maar ik heb dan ook vrouwenpolsjes!).


Gewoon doen! Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik hem meer voor het uurwerkje gekocht heb om te vergelijken. Daarnaast het compleet maken van,... tja,.. voelt iig goed. Moet zeggen dat ik echt onder de indruk ben en dat ben ik niet heel snel. Daarnaast dacht ik ook dat hij nagenoeg geen polstijd zou krijgen en ook dat is toch ook anders.

Daarbij als het tussen die twee gaat,.. de seiko heb ik ook een keer gehad. Prima horloge veel kwaliteit voor weinig!! Wel een klein beetje een 13 in het dozijn,.... echt niks mis mee hoor. Echter dit is leuker, specialer, etc.

Kortom nogmaals: Doen!! Misschien dat dit helpt ;-) :


Seagull 1963 reissue 04.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seagull 1963 reissue 03.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seagull 1963 reissue 02.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


Seagull 1963 reissue 06.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## T_I

Bidle said:


> Kortom nogmaals: Doen!! Misschien dat dit helpt ;-) :


Doe niet, hier staat ie ook al ene tijd op de verlanglijst en nu weer een stapje hoger.


----------



## Martin_B

Mag ik meedoen? ;-)


----------



## Joeri35

Ikwilikwilikwilikwil 

Ik denk dat ik deze maar voor de geboorte van onze tweede ga aanschaffen. Zal in mei zijn, dus ik heb nog even, ben benieuwd of ik zo lang kan wachten 

Voor die tijd maar eens baar Twente rijden om de 38mm versie te bekijken


----------



## boxcutter

Ok, aankoop is beslist. Maar hoe doe ik het nu best? Horloge bestellen in goedkoopste uitvoering bij WatchUnique en een doorzichtige kastbodem bestellen bij Thomas?


----------



## Martin_B

boxcutter said:


> Ok, aankoop is beslist. Maar hoe doe ik het nu best? Horloge bestellen in goedkoopste uitvoering bij WatchUnique en een doorzichtige kastbodem bestellen bij Thomas?


Ik zou niet met 100% zekerheid kunnen zeggen dat watchunique de zelfde serie heeft als Thomas. Dus je loopt een klein kansje dat de bodem niet past. Zelf heb ik nooit de moeite genomen de doorzichtige bodem na te bestellen.


----------



## T_I

Martin_B said:


> Mag ik meedoen? ;-)


Nee, zo komt ie alleen maar hoger op de wensenlijst te staan... drat. (en er is al geen hogere positie dan 1 te vinden  )


----------



## Joeri35

T_I said:


> Nee, zo komt ie alleen maar hoger op de wensenlijst te staan... drat. (en er is al geen hogere positie dan 1 te vinden  )


Toch leuk om te zien dat ik niet de enige ben die dit een heel mooi klokje vindt


----------



## T_I

Tja, krijg je, ik wil een chronograaf en deze is tot nu toe de leukste die ik gezien heb. (ik heb ook alleen in de voor mij betaalbare klasse gekeken)

Het begint te jeuken.


----------



## Bidle

Nou, kom op dan; Krabbuh!!


----------



## T_I

Ik ben ook aan het zoeken naar een goede bron voor de 38 mm versie.


----------



## Joeri35

Thomas blijft een veel gebruikte optie voor de 1963 voor WUS'ers

Hij is te bereiken op [email protected]

Ik heb wat heen en weer gemaild, en hij is snel in reacties, maar geen ervaring met het kopen van een klokje van hem.

Dus dat is altijd een optie om uit te zoeken


----------



## Martin_B

T_I said:


> Ik ben ook aan het zoeken naar een goede bron voor de 38 mm versie.


Gewoon in NL: Seagull 1963

Komt de mijne ook vandaan


----------



## T_I

Joeri35 said:


> Thomas blijft een veel gebruikte optie voor de 1963 voor WUS'ers
> 
> Hij is te bereiken op [email protected]
> 
> Ik heb wat heen en weer gemaild, en hij is snel in reacties, maar geen ervaring met het kopen van een klokje van hem.
> 
> Dus dat is altijd een optie om uit te zoeken


Hij heeft alleen de 42mm versie.



Martin_B said:


> Gewoon in NL: Seagull 1963
> 
> Komt de mijne ook vandaan


Daar dacht ik ook al aan. Ik moet nog kijken wanneer ik de bestelling plaats.


----------



## 104RS

Had ik dit klokje nét weer een beetje uit mijn hoofd weten te krijgen, schoppen ze dit topic weer omhoog! ;-)


----------



## Dixit

Zo, die is een stuk goedkoper dan mijn vaste adresje Poljot24. Die zal ik zeker onthouden. Heb je al van de service en garantie mogen/moeten genieten ?


----------



## T_I

Sorry, ik loop al jaren met meerdere horloges op m'n whishlist. Een betere onehander stond bovenaan, 24h en chrono stonden gedeeld 2, totdat ik deze vaker zag. 24h staat nu alleen 2. (en de chrono 1, de oude 1 is eraf  )


----------



## Joeri35

T_I said:


> Hij heeft alleen de 42mm versie.


Nee hoor, ook 38mm. Volgens mij alleen met saffier glas, maar dat weet ik niet zeker.


----------



## Joeri35

Dixit said:


> Zo, die is een stuk goedkoper dan mijn vaste adresje Poljot24. Die zal ik zeker onthouden. Heb je al van de service en garantie mogen/moeten genieten ?


Nope. Maar op de internationale delen van dit forum lees je veel goede dingen over hem.


----------



## Joeri35

T_I said:


> Sorry, ik loop al jaren met meerdere horloges op m'n whishlist. Een betere onehander stond bovenaan, 24h en chrono stonden gedeeld 2, totdat ik deze vaker zag. 24h staat nu alleen 2. (en de chrono 1, de oude 1 is eraf  )


Hahaha, ja, whishlists zijn ook bij mij behoorlijk aan verandering onderhevig 

Maar deze staat bij mij nu ook op 1. Dat wordt mijn volgende denk ik. Of er moet een hele mooie aanbieding langskomen, dan kan dat altijd tussendoor om de 'dorst' te lessen


----------



## T_I

Joeri35 said:


> Hahaha, ja, whishlists zijn ook bij mij behoorlijk aan verandering onderhevig
> 
> Maar deze staat bij mij nu ook op 1. Dat wordt mijn volgende denk ik. Of er moet een hele mooie aanbieding langskomen, dan kan dat altijd tussendoor om de 'dorst' te lessen


Ach ja, ergens wil ik wel een keer meedoen met een WUS project watch, maar op dit moment is de HMT de enige die me echt aanspreekt. (en dat blijft nog wel over van een extraatje na de reissue)

Edit: Ik zie net dat het meeste dat ik vind de 42mm '21 Zuan' versie is. Die is te groot, ik wil de 38 mm '19 Zuan' versie. Ik kan weer verder jagen.


----------



## Martin_B

104RS said:


> Had ik dit klokje nét weer een beetje uit mijn hoofd weten te krijgen, schoppen ze dit topic weer omhoog! ;-)


hmmm...

*
*




*grinnik*


----------



## T_I

En ik begin te twijfelen of ik niet genoegen moet nemen met de 21 Zuan versie...


----------



## 104RS

Martin_B said:


> hmmm...
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grinnik*


Nee.... Martin, wat doe je?! :rodekaart
Had je niet even een paar waardeloze foto's kunnen plaatsen waarop hij wat slechter uit de verf kwam? ;-)
Ik betrapte mezelf er net op dat ik al aan het kijken was welke eventueel voor deze plaats zou/zouden moeten maken.
Momenteel zit ik weer nét onder de 20 horloges en die grens wilde ik eigenlijk voorlopig even aanhouden.

Het horloge op jouw foto's is de 38MM neem ik aan? 
Het enige volgende probleem is dan dat je voor $358 (€264) weer de 42MM uitvoering hebt tegenover de €229 (inclusief de +€30 voor de glazen caseback, wat sowieso een must is).
Voor een dergelijk klein verschil zou ik bijna naar de 42MM uitvoering neigen, al heb ik niet erg dikke polsen waardoor die misschien weer nét te groot is. Dat is geen makkelijke keuze.


----------

